# Spektral Tiger



## ShadowOfTheMoon (23. Juni 2008)

HEy Leute,
Ich wollte fragen durch welche TCG serie ich den Spekrtaltiger bekomme. es gibt ja mehrere, durch welche serie bekomme ich den denn?
Ich danke schonmal für nette comments und schließe die Augen für flames.
Mfg, SotM


----------



## sharkZ (23. Juni 2008)

Und wo man das kaufen kann(In welchem Laden) und wieviel es kostet ! ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
NEed help^^


----------



## staran (23. Juni 2008)

ich sag nur google...


----------



## Böngchen (23. Juni 2008)

Feuer der Scherbenwelt wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Gibt mehrere Online-Shops die die Karten anbieten!

MfG


----------



## Feuilelnrgan (23. Juni 2008)

Das war für das "Safari- Event" (so hieß des glaub ich nicht, aber ich nenn es einfach mal so^^)
Man müsste einen benannten Mob in einem heißen Kampf töten, dabei "Safari" sagen , screenshot machen und an Blizz schicken.
Besonders gute wurden halt mit nem Spektraltiger belohnt.


----------



## NaturalDesaster (23. Juni 2008)

hmm die serie gibts so nicht mehr zu kaufen, ausser irgendwelche restbestände oder ebay... und wenn einer direkt für 300 euro angeboten wird, kommste damit warscheilich billiger weg


----------



## NaturalDesaster (23. Juni 2008)

Feuilelnrgan schrieb:


> Das war für das "Safari- Event" (so hieß des glaub ich nicht, aber ich nenn es einfach mal so^^)
> Man müsste einen benannten Mob in einem heißen Kampf töten, dabei "Safari" sagen , screenshot machen und an Blizz schicken.
> Besonders gute wurden halt mit nem Spektraltiger belohnt.




Bullshit ... ist ne Beutekarte


----------



## Exaizo (23. Juni 2008)

Feuilelnrgan schrieb:


> Das war für das "Safari- Event" (so hieß des glaub ich nicht, aber ich nenn es einfach mal so^^)
> Man müsste einen benannten Mob in einem heißen Kampf töten, dabei "Safari" sagen , screenshot machen und an Blizz schicken.
> Besonders gute wurden halt mit nem Spektraltiger belohnt.


 Der spektraltiger ist eine Lootkarte aus dem WoW-TCG (das ist eine karte mit einem Code drauf, den man in Beutebucht bei einem Giblin gegen das entsprechende Item eintauschen kann. Sie ist bei ebay und co so um die 300-400 euro wert.


----------



## Schmog (23. Juni 2008)

Feuer der Scherbenwelt.


----------



## Erebod (23. Juni 2008)

aber mal erlich wer möchte noch den tieger wen es ne rakte gibt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skymarshal001 (23. Juni 2008)

ShadowOfTheMoon schrieb:


> HEy Leute,
> Ich wollte fragen durch welche TCG serie ich den Spekrtaltiger bekomme. es gibt ja mehrere, durch welche serie bekomme ich den denn?
> Ich danke schonmal für nette comments und schließe die Augen für flames.
> Mfg, SotM


 

Oh ihr Noobs...damit meine ich alle die vor mir geantwortet haben, die kein Plan von nichts haben wie es scheint und daher sollten sie besser schweigen.
Den Spektraltiger bekommt man als Lootkarte , bei Amazon z.b. kannst du die Boosterbox Bestellen und wenn du Glück hast ist sie dabei.

Hier der Link:http://www.amazon.de/World-Warcraft-Scherb...9831&sr=8-1

Und einmal zu Uppderdeck: http://entertainment.upperdeck.com/wow/en/...nd/default.aspx

Ja und man kann sie immer noch Kaufen sowohl Online als auch bei einigen Zeitschrieftenhändler sogar bei Karstadt und Kaufhof in der Spielwaren bzw. Computerabteilung kann man sie finden. Wünsche Dir viel Glück dabei den Tiger zu bekommen da es eine sehr seltene Lootkarte ist.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (23. Juni 2008)

ich hatte mir mal den spass gemacht und hatte mir vor 5 monaten, ca.50 feuer der scherbenwelt packs gekauft. aber vergesst es... wenn man die karte dort irgendwo drinnen finden sollte, muss man schon verdammtes glück haben.


----------



## Erebod (23. Juni 2008)

Ä naja ich hab ma geschaut was der tieger zb bei ebay kostet der billigste ist  1099 euro Hier klicken!


----------



## Aghost13 (23. Juni 2008)

Fires of Outland ist zutreffend, Richtig. 
Verteilung der Karte: ca 1 auf 3 Case, was bedeutet eine in 3*12*24 Boosterpackungen - nach Adam Riese also 864 Packungen*3,5 Euro - das ist so der mittlere Verkaufspreis - an der Stelle kann ich nur sagen - Viel Spass beim suchen. Deutlich einfacher ist es in der Tat sich den Tiger direkt auf Ebay oder sonstwo zu beschaffen. 

Kann dir an der Stelle nur Viel Glück wünschen. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, 
Der Geist


----------



## Schmaladin (23. Juni 2008)

Böngchen schrieb:


> Feuer der Scherbenwelt wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Gibt mehrere Online-Shops die die Karten anbieten!
> 
> MfG



Jop genau hab ihn bei der 1. Packung gezogen und nun ist er Auf Theradras auf der Horden Seite zu bestaunen und zwar beim Paladin "Ruffy"...:-)


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (23. Juni 2008)

Ich danke allen mit guten antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vorallem Skymarshal für den Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golia (23. Juni 2008)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß er erstens so selten ist und zweitens für nen ganzen Schein bei Ebay weggeht ...

Also bei uns auf Blackhand in Og rennen nachts teilweise 3 Leute damit rum ...

Außerdem ist der Tiger mist ... die Schildkröte ist viel geiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Für den schnellen solltest auch erstma 70 werden ^^


----------



## EspCap (23. Juni 2008)

Er ist ziemlich selten, bei mir aufm Server haben den vielleicht 2-3 Leute, mehr ned... Aber am coolsten ist immer noch die Rakete 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ròómey (23. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab auch dran gedacht, ich hab mir heute 3pakete geholt und den Anglerstuhl gekriegt, 
is ganz nice für in shat zu sitzen und alle fragen und gucken doof^^ naya´bei uns am server(rexxar) haben den 2 den tiger, aber bin der einzigste mit dem stuhl ^^


----------



## Gorgano (25. Juni 2008)

das seltent mount ist aba immer noch das AQ mount 

hab vor 1-2 wochen einen auf meinen server (zirkel des cenarius) gesehen =)


----------



## Shinovah (25. Juni 2008)

Gorgano schrieb:


> das seltent mount ist aba immer noch das AQ mount
> 
> hab vor 1-2 wochen einen auf meinen server (zirkel des cenarius) gesehen =)




*hust* das mount gibts doch auch nur einmal pro server.....

richtig selten würde ich da eher noch das mount vom baron nennen, das konnte zwar theoretisch jeder bekommen, aber ob es überhaupt wer hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

